# Letter to B&Q



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Dear Sir/Madam

My congratulations to you on getting a yacht to leave the UK on 28th
November 2004, sail 27,354 miles around the world and arrive back 72 
days later.

Could you please let me know when the kitchen I ordered 96 days ago 
will be arriving from your warehouse 13 miles away?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice one Ian,

that is so true, we waited 3 months for a bathroom suite :lol: 

pete.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: WE had a kitchen planned by them, and if we had bought it, it wouldn't have fitted in! They were very helpful, everything i wanted they said i could have- we didn't get our kitchen from there-lol lol just as well, i would not have been well pleased!


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Pete
What did you do while you were waiting?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, we circumnavigated the globe in our motorhome of course (using the dry route).

Didn't get a knighthood out of it though.

as if.... :roll: 

pete.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Or shed took 6 weeks

When it did arive it had two roofs & no floor

Took another 6 weeks to take it away

You should have put sails on the MH and thrown the engine out
Then it would be DIY


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: B&Q got something right, well for a while at least, they employed our youngest for two years, and he had better manners, people skills than some of the managers! He had enough of them in the end! BUT... when he first joined from school, he had a very good bunch around him (answer to prayer!) and felt really looked after and cared for, then they moved to bigger premises, and that all went out the window. Shame! Still he learnt some life skills.


----------

